# Glowing Exhaust



## cadams (Jul 27, 2010)

I have an 05 stock brute, except for a maroon primary. It runs fine, but at night I notice the exhaust is glowing. Is this normal? I am afarid I will cuase damage to a cylinder head if this isn't normal.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

sounds like it could b running lean. u said its stock so maybe just a good cleaning of the carb will fix the problem


----------



## cadams (Jul 27, 2010)

They were cleaned about 2 weeks ago.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

do u think something could of happened when u cleaned it cause it doing that makes me think its lean so its either getting less fuel than it was or more air


----------



## No Plugs (Mar 1, 2010)

Did you by any chance change your air fuel screws? Or maybe something got into your jets or needle.


----------



## cadams (Jul 27, 2010)

I had a shop actually go through the carbs becuase it was glowing. They said it was probably lean. I just noticed Friday night it is still glowing.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

sounds like the shop charged u on something they didnt fix. check ur exhaust and make sure its not clogged up


----------



## cadams (Jul 27, 2010)

I pulled the plug on the bottom of the muffler and ran it but it didn't seem like much came out of it. Is there another way to check it?


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

im not sure bout the stock pipe. i havent had a stock one in a long time


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

Tap on on the muffler with the plug out and stuff should come out, tap all the way around


----------



## cadams (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks guys. I'll try that tomorrow.


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

Idk if this is it but I had a 07 king quad and it glowd red so i ran royal purple and that fixed it but Idk if that will help or not but just throwing that out there


----------



## RENETROY (Nov 7, 2010)

No doubt, its the exhaust. I had an 06 that had the same problem. The exhaust would glow cherry red. The dealer actually covered it. Oh the machine was only a month old.


----------



## cadams (Jul 27, 2010)

I tapped all around the muffler but nothing came out of the hole on the bottom. Do I need to pull the muffler or replace it? Can it be so clogged that it can't be cleared? It seems like there is plenty of air flow when I put my hand behind the muffler.....


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

do u hav a local guy with a brute that u can borrow his muffler to check if thats the problem.


----------



## cadams (Jul 27, 2010)

No I don't. Can these be flushed out by removing them?


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

if ur gona remove it and try to flush it y dont u try this http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=17


----------



## cadams (Jul 27, 2010)

I don't have access to a welder. Any suggestions you may have on flushing this out, or what to use. I don't want to start a fire!!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

cadams said:


> I don't have access to a welder. Any suggestions you may have on flushing this out, or what to use. I don't want to start a fire!!


cadams, a slight glow is normal to see at night on a stock jetted Brute. Its the BRIGHT glowing that can be a problem. Check the color of the plugs and if they are light tan or a little gray, its OK. If they are white, then shim the needle up to .040 and give the a/f another 1/4 turn out. Your jets sizes seem to be about right for what you have.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

cadams said:


> I pulled the plug on the bottom of the muffler and ran it but it didn't seem like much came out of it. Is there another way to check it?


When you did that did you take a rubber hammer and peck on it? Also after you peck on it...have someone give it gas and take a plug or something to the sort and try to plug the main hole up and see if it dies. Also try what nmkawierider said.


----------



## cadams (Jul 27, 2010)

Well I pulled the plug, and it's pretty black. These plugs only have about 10-15 miles on them, or about 3-4 hours. I attached a picture. I just had a shop rejet and clean the carb, so to me it looks like they need to redo the work that cost me $300 to do. I took it to them becuase of the glowing exhaust. I wish I knew more about these carbs so I could fix it myself.....


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

cadams said:


> Well I pulled the plug, and it's pretty black. These plugs only have about 10-15 miles on them, or about 3-4 hours. I attached a picture. I just had a shop rejet and clean the carb, so to me it looks like they need to redo the work that cost me $300 to do. I took it to them becuase of the glowing exhaust. I wish I knew more about these carbs so I could fix it myself.....


Yep, that's either very rich, ir she's using oil. I'd take it back and have then check the choke valves and the float levels.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

hmmmm running rich but glowing exhaust... we know its getting to much fuel by the looks of the plug so the glowing has to b from a clogged exhaust right...? cuz lean usually causes high exhaust heat not rich...? dang these brutes keep u on ur toes! lol


----------



## cadams (Jul 27, 2010)

Oil has been in there a while and it's probably due for a change, and the level stays nice and constant. You're right byrd these brutes will make you learn them in and out. I guess my best option is to take it back to the shop and have them fix it right this time. Also when I was trying to clean out the muffler in the garage you coudl really smell the gas, and all my clothes smelled like I pumped gas for a living. 

I have a hunting trip this weekend, just putting around to and from the stand. Do you think I will hurt anything if I go ahead and ride it? I am getting new zillas put on tomorrow and will not be happy if I can't test them out!

Thanks for all the help. I am definitley a novice when it comes to these carbs.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

If its rich enough, hydrocarbon and unburned fuel levels get high enough to burn continusly in the pipe and that can make them glow too. The only thing you need to worry about with rich fuel charges is ring wash-out. This is when the gas is enough to break down the oil film on he cylinders and ring grooves. This causes excelerated wear. From the looks of your plug, you are not far from the level.


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

*exhaust*

So when you have fuel smell coming out your exhaust,like mentioned in the previous thread,how do you correct it? Turn down A/F screws,rejet mains lower?


----------

